# Assurity



## oca999 (Aug 16, 2015)

Anybody know the call sign of this lovely Everard tanker?


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Occa999
If the Assurity you are interested in was around in 1963, was registered in London and had the official number of 187373, then her call sign was MWPQ

Hope that helps
Regards John


----------



## oca999 (Aug 16, 2015)

Many many thanks John....brings back fond memories, , must have been about 1967 when I sailed on her


----------

